# ruger 204



## predator (May 2, 2005)

any one got one yet?


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2005)

No but I did some research and reading and just did not see that it offered anything over the 223 or 22-250 within resonable hunting situations.  At least for varmint hunting in the South East.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (May 5, 2005)

*Randy is on it...*

What my .222 or .22-250 won't take care of, I have other, more potent rifles that will.


----------

